# Mit PHP eine Excel-Tabelle erstellen



## EuroCent (20. Juni 2006)

Wollt mal fragen wie ich eine excel Tabelle per php erstelle?

Oder muss ich erst die Tabelle in excel erstellt haben? Wenn ja lasse ich es dann per php ausgeben also anzeigen in einer tpl beispielsweise? 

Wäre euch dankbar


----------



## Gumbo (20. Juni 2006)

Du könntest die Daten als CSV-Datei speichern (siehe fputcsv()-Funktion). Die kannst du dann mit Excel öffnen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. Juni 2006)

Schau mal hier: http://www.php-faq.de/q/q-code-excel.html

Ansonsten: sollte der Webserver ein Windows-Server sein, und dort Excel installiert sein, kannst du dort Excel-Dateien über die COM-Schnittstelle erzeugen.


----------

